# Please Help Identifying Windows and Door Manufacturer



## sufeng (Aug 19, 2014)

We bought our house in Chicago one year ago. It was built in 2006. We notices there are condensation between the glass panels on our windows and doors. I am trying to figure who is the manufacturer for the windows and doors for warranty service. I found this <AFG 64 INSULAING IGCC 1734 CBA # 82 12 2006 02 : 06 22> between the two glass panels. The Size: Daylight Opening 47" x 27". Also window crank is made by Truth. I have included pics of the windows to help identifying. 

Thanks in advance.
Sufeng


----------



## nealtw (Aug 19, 2014)

Go to the cities building dept. find the name of the builder and give him a call.


----------



## sufeng (Aug 25, 2014)

Thanks. The builder is out of business.


----------



## slownsteady (Sep 1, 2014)

IGCC= Insulating Glass Certification Council (IGCC).
AFG=AFG Industries Inc.


----------



## nealtw (Sep 1, 2014)

I guess the next question would be how was making black vinyl windows in 2006, his competitors might tell you.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Sep 2, 2014)

I would guess that it's a aluminum clad window. Haven't seen any black vinyl, doesn't mean there isn't any though.


----------



## sufeng (Sep 3, 2014)

Thanks everyone. These are aluminum clad wood windows.


----------



## nealtw (Sep 3, 2014)

oldognewtrick said:


> I would guess that it's a aluminum clad window. Haven't seen any black vinyl, doesn't mean there isn't any though.



We can order them painted or for a little more the outside face is black vinyl.


----------



## slownsteady (Sep 4, 2014)

I wasn't able to find out, but does that mean AFG is the window manufacturer or do they just supply the glass sandwich?


----------

